# Betta, frogs, snails, and shrimp?



## Sylerwin (Jun 10, 2013)

So right now I have a 10gal heated/filtered/aerated/planted tank.

I currently have 1 very docile male betta and 3 african dwarf frogs.

I've had a recent infestation of snails that hitched a ride in on some plants. Someone recommended assassin snails, which eat other snails. I use AqAdvisor a lot and it says "Warning: Betta [Male] is not recommended to be with Assassin Snail - further research is highly recommended." I did a quick Google search, and people seem to have luck with them and their betta, so I'm thinking about getting a few. Anyone have experience with this? Also, I'm thinking about getting a few ghost shrimp for my plants. I don't know if they'd get eaten by frogs or if they would be okay. 

Here's what AqAdvisor says about my stocking level, I just need to know about compatibility. 
http://www.aqadvisor.com/AquStockIm...200910181719:,3:200912101014:,3:200909300079:


----------



## 10asartin (Mar 28, 2013)

The assassin will do fine. I believe AQadvisor says no types of snails are compatible with bettas, but it really just depends on the betta's temperament. I have an assassin in my 20g long to maintain the trumpet snails and it does fine. 
I would imagine if the frogs can catch them they will eat the shrimp, but I am not positive. Be aware that ghost shrimp do not exactly have long life expectancies, maybe 6 months, and many times a couple will not survive acclimation into a new tank.


----------



## Sylerwin (Jun 10, 2013)

Or what about cherry shrimp instead of ghosts?


----------



## 10asartin (Mar 28, 2013)

I have never kept cherry shrimp, but have heard that they live much longer and in general do better acclimating than ghosts.


----------



## Micho (Aug 22, 2011)

10asartin said:


> I have never kept cherry shrimp, but have heard that they live much longer and in general do better acclimating than ghosts.


Shrimps are finicky creatures, even with extreme care during acclimation you should keep in mind that you'll always lose some, so buy more than you intend to keep. The weak usually die off pretty easily. 

I never had ADF before but RCS are small, your Betta will attack/eat them based off of his temper and how well he does will tankmates, also ADFs might gulp in some shrimp? 

I'm not sure, like I said, never had RCS. Amano shrimps are bigger and tankier, they might fare better in your tank.


----------

